# New here- plant ID?



## OkieMavis (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello! I'm new to the plant-keeping side of aquariums, and to this site. I was hoping y'all could help me with something 

My LFS gave me a plant for free, because they couldn't ID it, and didn't know anything about it. It came labeled as pogostemon helferi, which is obviously wrong, I can tell that much, as the picture on the tag doesn't even match! It was potted, although it didn't have a very established root system when I took it out to plant it. It's very pretty, but I'm starting to think it's not actually aquatic, as I couldn't find it anywhere online! Here's some photos, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I would guess a Rotala of some sort?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Whatever it is it was grown emersed. I would guess it might be a Rotala as well.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Emersed shoots of Pogo. helferi sometimes look rather untypical. 
@ OakieMavis: Has it got new submerged shoots in the meantime?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It could just be a 'weed' that grew in a container that was supposed to have to plant on the tag. To me it looks like chickweed (not aquatic, but in an emersed nursery, it could definitely have found it's way in a pot.)


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Check out thise link. It may not be the correct i.d., but it looks pretty close.

http://search.live.com/images/results.aspx?q=chickweed&mkt=en-us#


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Hello,

in this thread are pics of emersed Pogostemon helferi, looking like the plant of OakieMavis: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/50496-there-life-mars-4.html#post383558
http://i137.photobucket.com/albums/q202/SSiska/DSCN3737.jpg
I'm pretty sure that this ugly weed is Pogostemon helferi. I've seen emersed P. helferi in aquarium plant nurseries, looking like these plants. They had also few shoots with typical wavy leaves.

Bye
Heiko


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

WOW! What a difference between emersed and submerged.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

This is what I think it is....
http://www.aquabotanicstore.com/Crassula_helmsii_p/craspot.htm


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Its not downoi. Im going more with orlando's guess.


----------

